# How do i import playlists into Windows Media Player 12?



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Firstly, i have a large number of playlists that i exported from Vista so i could use them in Windows 7 WMP12 and im finding it impossible to find an import function and the dragging doesnt work either. What on earth is going on? Am i blind or has Microsoft decided against this one?

Secondly, when i create a playlist and and drag mp3s from a folder into that playlist is there no way to sync that playlist so that when i update the folder with a new MP3, the MP3 gets added to the playlist in WMP12 aswell?

Anyone with ideas?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Media Player help:
" What's the difference between a regular playlist and an auto playlist?
The contents of a regular playlist do not change unless you manually add or remove items from the playlist. When you add, remove, or change items in your Player Library, the contents of an auto playlist change automatically according to criteria that you have specified. For example, you could create an auto playlist of all of the songs in your Player Library by your favorite singer that you've rated four stars or higher. The contents of that auto playlist would change automatically if you ever change the rating of one of that singer's songs, or if you added or removed a song by that singer.

For more information about regular playlists, see Create or change a regular playlist in Windows Media Player. For more information about auto playlists, see Create or change an auto playlist in Windows Media Player."


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Cheers hugHV i figurerd out what i was looking for: in WMP if you go to Organise - Manage Libraries - Music you can add the location of the music (with their corresponding playlists) in there. It doesnt auto update the playlist based on folder so i will have to manually add songs.

Autoplaylists are good for sorting by certain criteria but i wanted to organise mp3s by folders and point playlists to that folder, so far i dont c that as being possible (but i havent had a detailed look yet).


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Look at the play list criteria. "Date added" seems like a good bet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

I still dont think you get what i mean hehe, for example:
I have a folder called "Music" which is on a D-Drive, the Music folder contains the following folders "VariousMP3-1", "VariousMP3-2" and "VariousMP3-3".
I then create 3 Playlists called "VariousMP3-1-Playlist", "VariousMP3-2-Playlist" etc.

So i need to point each playlist to its corresponding folder. Date added is fine interms of sorting mp3s by dateAdded but doesnt help interms of sorting by folder


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I bet these are not completely random lists, i.e., you have something in mind like "80s music" or "Rock", or "Instrumental". There are about 30-40- crtieria listed, and even "custom".\If you examine the choices you will find one that qualifies.
A custom field called "Folder name" would certainly do it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Ahh ok thanks Hughv i will have a detailed look into it thanks .


----------

